# Soundproofing advice



## Moonzy1 (Apr 15, 2012)

I am building a home band practice studio in my basement and want to soundproof. I have 2 questions. 

Since the stud framing will be not attached to the foundation walls, is it necessary to use soundclips on the walls since they are already decoupled? (ceiling will be decoupled)

I am going to use 5/8 Sheetrock doubled up w green glue In between instead of quietrock 525. Should I expect similar or better results than just quietrock?

Thanks


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi Moonzy,

#1 You would not use decoupling clips to decouple an otherwise already decoupled wall. Just as you figured.

#2 The damped wall that is the heaviest will perform much better. Two sheets of standard 5/8" drywall is nearly 5 pounds per square foot. The 1/2" product you mentioned weighs 2.7 pounds per square foot. You'll notice this in the bass isolation right away.

Given that you'll have an anticipated 11% drywall waste factor, you can fill the dumpster with $7 a sheet scrap or $50 a sheet scrap.


----------

